# Labor Day flathead



## CatfishCal (Jul 2, 2013)

Image




__
CatfishCal


__
Sep 6, 2016











  








Image




__
CatfishCal


__
Sep 6, 2016







18lbs 11oz. 36in. Finally caught another decent fish on the Scioto!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's a great looking fish. congrats!!! I guess if we stick to it we'll be rewarded in the end. now go catch a bigger one, LOL.
sherman


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice flathead! Congrats!


----------



## Fisherman14 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice fish! I caught my first flathead on the Scioto on Labor Day as well!


----------

